# AHCA-no!!!! UHCA-YES



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just my monthly insurance rant- Affordable health care act should be renamed the UNAffordable health care act!!!!
Kathie has been spending this week trying to get to the bottom of what our insurance really covers- They do not know and will not till year end- we just have to sign on the dotted line and they will tell us how bad we got screwed in January- sound familiar? 25% more expense double the deductible to 6500- 6 doctor visits. It is no insurance insurance. Does not seem the docs are getting the money- whom is raking in all the bucks.
The damn kids do not want to pay for their insurance is the headline and everyone is surprised- they have to have dog doo for brains- the kids voted for free insurance. I have to pay for pregnancy and dental for my non existent 19 yr old children. But the under 30 group can get a plan that does not cover pregnancy - WHAT!!!!!! How the hell did anybody think this will work??????? Oh I forgot the dog doo part.

my neighboring state ORE.- very liberal has signed up 229 people- WOW they had 4 yrs to come up with this??????? I am sure happy we did not try to do it quickly.

In 2009 if you were paying insurance for employees you started getting notices about retro cobra that the Gov was offering- we got 3 or 4 different versions until they came up with Employer fronts the money for any folks laid off and maybe working for competitor and every quarter the gov would take off of quarterly employee taxes. We had gone from 35 to 4-5 employees luckily only 2 opted for cobra. We would have had to borrow money to front. THEY had absolutely no clue as to how it really work- as in Clint's wonderful words " What we have here is a cluster f..." well you get the picture- I think that was just a prelude- now we have a clueless mega cluster f.... Health care is 18% of GDP - my bet is we are headed to 25% with no better health care- who will they blame??? Sure as hell will not be the idiots that wrote the bill- I could name names but that would be political. I bet the bad guys are the greedy doc's, hospitals or insurance people etc. it sure as hell will not point the blame to whom it should be pointed- and I sure would not do that either...... no siree bob 



 

 Sorry rant over and I will take no offence to expected moderation- back to the sanity of my shop and sawdust.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Got notice a few weeks ago my premiums are going up around $100 per month because of "affordable health care" That's all I'm going to say about that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 4, 2013)

Not to give away any political affiliation that I may or may not have but...I could not agree more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah Mike knock that off. Attacking our esteemed politicians what's got into you man you know they are acting in our best interest. 

In the meantime I do have a message to all politicians:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine went up $2000/year. Ouch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2013)

20 + % last year and 420 to 530 a month this year. But deductible went from 3500 to 6600- this for me only- no pharms. I get my pharms from canada for about 20 cents on the dollar for the same thing- not that I would encourage anybody to try Northwest pharmacy. Hell nobody would want to save 80% and tell big pharm that is raping us to STUFF IT..............


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

I honestly don't believe it has ANYTHING to do with "health care". It's one more nail in the coffin . . . . by design. How can anyone look at such a mess and not believe it's designed to wreck that part of this society and also take it over. Before you conquer something you have to beat it down. But no, there's no conspiracies in this country.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I honestly don't believe it has ANYTHING to do with "health care". It's one more nail in the coffin . . . . by design. How can anyone look at such a mess and not believe it's designed to wreck that part of this society and also take it over. Before you conquer something you have to beat it down. But no, there's no conspiracies in this country.




I hate to agree; but more and more I believe is about nothing but control................ I am too stupid to take care of myself (even though I have since I was 16) and big brother is here to watch out for me, of course for a fee!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 4, 2013)

Well people are going to quit going to the doctor due to higher deductibles and we will die off. The only people left will be the ones who are getting their insurance payed for by us. At least until all of us for off. 
Just my opinion. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2013)

I can tell you that I haven't gotten a single notice of increased reimbursement from any insurance company, so I guess we can eliminate surgeons from the list of folks who are making out like bandits under the new rules. In fact, our reimbursements are getting to a point where it may make more sense to get out of the insurance market all together. Very few people could afford the total cost of a joint replacement without insurance, but since my portion is about a nickel out of every dollar, plenty of folks could afford to pay me directly. I suspect we'll see a large number of physicians 'opt out' of government insurance programs (or all insurance) over the next decade if current trends continue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 6, 2013)

Same in the Ambulance industry. Less and less reimbursement. and when they do reimburse they try their damndest to find a way to make you pay it back. We had a Medicare claim denied for payment. They stated the patient could have "gone by other means." This was a hospital to hospital transfer because hospital 1 could not provide the needed service. The patient was on a ventilator, which means they are not breathing. a machine is breathing for them. I guess she could have gone in a taxi.

Socialism is coming.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 6, 2013)

Affordable Care Act was designed to fail. Obama wants single payer insurance totally controlled by the government, comrade. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bluedot (Dec 6, 2013)

Well personally I think it is Bush's fault!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I can tell you that I haven't gotten a single notice of increased reimbursement from any insurance company, so I guess we can eliminate surgeons from the list of folks who are making out like bandits under the new rules. In fact, our reimbursements are getting to a point where it may make more sense to get out of the insurance market all together. Very few people could afford the total cost of a joint replacement without insurance, but since my portion is about a nickel out of every dollar, plenty of folks could afford to pay me directly. I suspect we'll see a large number of physicians 'opt out' of government insurance programs (or all insurance) over the next decade if current trends continue.




My doctor for 30 yrs says the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 7, 2013)

Received my notice for next year also, a 14% increase. Next years premiums will be 16,800 with 5,000 deductable each; or 26,800 before the insurance pay anything. 
Since the president knew millions would be losing their coverage, millions more will be force onto the exchange, and prices would skyrocket I propose changing the name from Obamacare to Obamadontcare.
And I don’t buy that the young folk have to sign up to pay for the old folk. We old folk have been ok over all. At least those on assistance (medicare, medicaid) had doctors and hospitals to go to which they may not have now. The young folk have to sign up to pay for the 10’s of millions of illegals and those legals who have never worked and have no intention of ever working, in other words the president most ardent supporters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> Received my notice for next year also, a 14% increase. Next years premiums will be 16,800 with 5,000 deductable each; or 26,800 before the insurance pay anything.
> Since the president knew millions would be losing their coverage, millions more will be force onto the exchange, and prices would skyrocket I propose changing the name from Obamacare to Obamadontcare.
> And I don’t buy that the young folk have to sign up to pay for the old folk. We old folk have been ok over all. At least those on assistance (medicare, medicaid) had doctors and hospitals to go to which they may not have now. The young folk have to sign up to pay for the 10’s of millions of illegals and those legals who have never worked and have no intention of ever working, in other words the president most ardent supporters.




I have to agree on all points- I call it no insurance-insurance. Why the hell do I have to pay for maternity and dental for my 19 yr old and younger children. Hell I have no dental for myself and I sure as hell am NOT going to have more kids. I already paid for maternity-through the nose- and paid for all 5 kids dental. Just more "wealth redistribution"- personally I call it Grand larceny!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

